# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc Tết 2014 khuyến mãi 20%

## lenhan

*HOA LƯ – TAM CỐC*
Thời gian: 1 ngày
Khởi hành: Hàng ngày + các ngày Tết Nguyên Đán 2014

*Gía tour trọn gói/ khách (ĐV: VNĐ)
*

GÓI TIÊU CHUẨN 
(không ăn buffet)
GÓI CHẤT LƯỢNG CAO
( ăn trưa buffet)

GÍA NGÀY THƯỜNG
380.000 
(Gía gốc: 500.000)
 420.000 
( Gía gốc: 550.000 )

GIÁ NGÀY TẾT





*Mảnh đất Ninh Bình, nơi gắn liền với bề dày lịch sử của đất nước ta dưới thời Đinh – Lê – Trần, nơi lưu giữ nhiều công trình cổ xưa mang đậm giá trị nhân văn: Cố đô Hoa Lư ( kinh đô Đại Cồ Việt xưa ) đã đi vào lịch sử hào hùng của dân tộc trong thời kỳ dựng nước, cho đến nay vẫn giữ được nét rêu phong, cổ kính. Tam Cốc được ví như Hạ Long cạn – một không gian non nước, sơn thủy hữu tình, được trải dài qua những cánh đồng lúa mượt mà, xanh ngát…tất cả như tạo nên một vẻ đep nên thơ, say đắm lòng người.
Hãy đến và cảm nhận vẻ đẹp của Việt Nam được thu nhỏ trong hành trình tour du lịch Hoa Lư – Tam Cốc 1 ngày cùng với Thang Long Holiday.*

*Lịch trình tour Hoa Lư – Tam Cốc ( 1 ngày):*

*08h00:* Xe đón  Quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Ninh Bình, Trên đường đi, Quý khách ngắm phong cảnh làng quê nông thôn Miền Bắc.
*10h30:* Đến _Cố đô Hoa Lư,_ Kinh đô của nước Đại Việt vào thế kỷ thứ 10. Sau khi thăm quan và lễ tại đền *vua Đinh, vua Lê*, quý khách bắt đầu hành trình đến với Tam Cốc ( được ví như Hạ Long trên cạn) đi 10km xuyên qua làng mạc, những cánh đồng lúa nằm yên bình dưới những dãy núi đá vôi muôn hình vạn trạng, phong cảnh hùng vĩ.

*12h00:* Quý khách thưởng thức bữa trưa với những món ăn đặc sản Ninh Bình (dê núi, cơm cháy…)

*14h00:* Du khách lên thuyền, tham quan Tam Cốc, khám phá thế giới sơn thủy hữu tình của địa danh được gọi là Hạ Long Cạn. Những chiếc thuyền nan sẽ đưa du khách tới thăm _hang Cả_, là hang lớn nhất và cũng là hang đẹp nhất, với chiều dài 127m, nằm dưới một quả núi lớn vắt ngang qua dòng Ngô Đồng. Du khách sẽ cảm nhận được không khí trong lành, mát lạnh của hương đồng gió nội, khi đi sâu vào lòng hang, thạch nhũ từ trần hang rủ xuống lô nhô óng ánh như những khối châu ngọc kỳ ảo...Tiếp tục cuộc hành trình xuyên thủy, Quý khách vào _hang Hai và hang B_a. Cũng gần giống như hang Cả nhưng hai hang này ngắn và thấp hơn...

*16h00:* Qúy khách trở về bến đò *Tam Cốc*. Nếu Quý khách muốn trải nghiệm, tận hưởng không gian yên bình của làng quê Việt Nam có thể thuê xe đạp, đạp xe quanh khu vực Tam Cốc.

*16h30:* Qúy khách lên xe để về Hà Nội

*19h00:* Về đến Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về đúng điểm hẹn, kết thúc chuyến du lịch.

*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:
*
- Xe ôtô đời mới phục vụ khách theo chương trình du lịch.
- Ăn trưa Buffet
- Vé thắng cảnh cố đô Hoa Lư, thuyền tham quan Tam Cốc.
- Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp phục vụ suốt hành trình.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch.

*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
*
-  Đồ uống trong bữa ăn.
-  Thuê xe đạp: 50.000đ/người
-  Chi phí cá nhân và các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
- Thuế VAT

*GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM:*
- Trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi:  Miễn phí, ăn ngủ cùng bố mẹ.
- Từ 5 tuổi đến 9 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour
- Trên 10 tuổi: tính 100% giá tour
- 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm theo 1 trẻ em từ 4 tuổi trở xuống. Nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé.

*MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:
*Mrs Nhàn
mobile: 0975130889

*THANG LONG HOLIDAY
*
Hotline: 0977 535 669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hà Nội 1:* 

59 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Tel: 04.6284175 8* Hotline: 0977535669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hà Nội 2:*

Tầng 11, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 62841786 * Hotline: 0974549690
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hạ Long:*

Tổ 18 – khu 4 – Đảo Tuần Châu – Hạ Long – Quảng Ninh
Tel: 033351561 * Hotline: 095542806
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Website:* http://tourgiasoc.com/
                www:thanglongholiday.com

----------


## lenhan

Tam Cốc được ví như " Hạ Long Cạn"

----------


## lenhan

Du ngoạn trên Tam Cốc:

----------


## lenhan

Tam Cốc ngập ánh vàng

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc nhiều điều kỳ thú

----------


## lenhan

Đặc sản Ninh bình khi đi tham quan Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc:
Bạn đừng nên bỏ qua món cơm cháy hay thịt dê núi là đặc sản của vùng đất nơi đây. Món cơm cháy đậm đà phải đi kèm với nước sốt ngon làm từ thịt bò hoặc tim, cật lợn xào với hành tây, nấm rơm, cà rốt và cà chua tạo nên thứ nước sốt sóng sánh mùi mỡ hành.

----------


## lenhan

*Cố đô Hoa Lư:**

Cố đô Hoa Lư là quần thể di tích quốc gia đặc biệt liên quan đến sự nghiệp của các nhân vật lịch sử thuộc ba triều đại nhà Đinh,nhà Tiền Lê và khởi đầu nhà Lý, tính từ Đinh Tiên Hoàng đến Lý Thái Tông trong lịch sử Việt Nam. Xưa nơi đây là kinh đô đầu tiên của nhà nước phong kiến Trung ương tập quyền ở Việt Nam với các dấu ấn lịch sử: thống nhất giang sơn, đánh Tống - dẹp Chiêm và phát tích quá trình định đô Hà Nội. Năm 1010 vua Lý Thái Tổ dời kinh đô từ Hoa Lư (Ninh Bình) về Thăng Long (Hà Nội), Hoa Lư trở thành Cố đô. Các triều vua Lý, Trần, Lê, Nguyễn sau đó dù không đóng đô ở Hoa Lư nữa nhưng vẫn cho tu bổ và xây dựng thêm ở đây nhiều công trình kiến trúc như đền, lăng, đình, chùa, phủ… Khu di tích lịch sử Cố đô Hoa Lư hiện nay có diện tích quy hoạch 13,87 km² thuộc tỉnh Ninh Bình. Với bề dày thời gian hơn 1000 năm, Cố đô Hoa Lư là nơi lưu trữ các di tích lịch sử qua nhiều thời đại.*

----------


## lenhan

*TAM CỐC*

Tam Cốc, có nghĩa là "ba hang", gồm hang Cả, hang Hai và hang Ba. Cả ba hang đều được tạo thành bởi dòng sông Ngô Đồng đâm xuyên qua núi.
Hang Cả dài 127 m, xuyên qua một quả núi lớn, cửa hang rộng trên 20 m 
Hang Hai, cách hang Cả gần 1 km, dài 60 m, trần hang có nhiều nhũ đá rủ xuống rất kỳ lạ 
Hang Ba, gần hang Hai, dài 50 m, trần hang như một vòm đá, thấp hơn so với hai hang kia 
Muốn thăm Tam Cốc, du khách xuống thuyền từ bến trung tâm. Thuyền đưa du khách trên dòng sông Ngô Đồng uốn lượn qua các vách núi, hang xuyên thuỷ. Thời gian đi và trở lại khoảng 2 giờ.

----------


## lenhan

*BÍCH ĐỘNG* 
Đường vào Bích Động - Ninh Bình Bích Động, có nghĩa là "động xanh", là tên do tể tướng Nguyễn Nghiễm, thân phụ của đại thi hào Nguyễn Du đặt cho động năm 1773. Bích Động được mệnh danh là "Nam thiên đệ nhị động" tức động đẹp thứ nhì trời Nam (sau động Hương Tích). Phía trước động là dòng sông Hoàng Long uốn lượn bên sườn núi, bên kia sông là cánh đồng lúa.
Chùa Bích Động là một ngôi chùa cổ mang đậm phong cách Á Đông cách động Tam Cốc 2 km. Chùa được dựng từ đầu đời nhà Hậu Lê. Trong chùa có quả chuông lớn đúc từ thời vua Lê Thái Tổ, mộ tháp các vị hòa thượng có công xây dựng chùa. Thời Lê Hiển Tông (1740-1786) chùa được trùng tu mở rộng thêm, bao gồm Chùa Hạ, Chùa Trung, Chùa Thượng, trải ra trên ba tầng núi.

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Tràng An

----------


## lenhan

*Tam Cốc- Bích Động*

Tam Cốc - Bích Động, còn được biết đến với những cái tên nổi tiếng như "vịnh Hạ Long trên cạn" hay "Nam thiên đệ nhị động" là một khu du lịch trọng điểm quốc gia Việt Nam. Toàn khu vực bao gồm hệ thống các hang động núi đá vôi và các di tích lịch sử liên quan đến triều đại nhà Trần nằm chủ yếu ở xã Ninh Hải, Hoa Lư, Ninh Bình. Hiện nay, danh thắng Tam Cốc được thủ tướng chính phủ Việt Nam xếp hạng là di tích quốc gia đặc biệt.
Khu du lịch Tam Cốc-Bích Động hiện có diện tích tự nhiên là 350,3 ha, nằm cách quốc lộ 1A 2 km, cách thành phố Ninh Bình 7 km, cách thị xã Tam Điệp 9 km. Toàn bộ ranh giới khu vực nằm trên 4 xã: Ninh Hải, Ninh Xuân, (Hoa Lư), xã Sơn Hà (Nho Quan) và xã Yên Sơn (thị xã Tam Điệp). Các trung tâm đón khách du lịch nằm rải rác ở 3 xã: Ninh Hải (Tam Cốc, Cố Viên Lầu, thung Nắng, thung Nham, chùa Bích Động); Ninh Xuân (hang Múa); Sơn Hà (hang Bụt, động Thiên Hà).
Khu du lịch Tam Cốc - Bích Động gồm nhiều tuyến tham quan du thuyền, đi xe đạp và đi bộ nối khoảng gần 20 điểm du lịch. Các tuyến chính của khu du lịch:
Các tuyến du thuyền gồm: Tuyến bến Văn Lâm - sông Ngô Đồng - Tam Cốc; Tuyến Xuyên thủy động (xuyên dưới Bích Động); Tuyến Thạch Bích - thung Nắng; Tuyến thung Nham - vườn chim, Tuyến hang Bụt - động Thiên Hà...
Các điểm du lịch đi bộ, xe đạp và leo núi: Núi và chùa Bích Động; động Tiên; hang Múa; khu nhà cổ Cố Viên Lầu; đền Thái Vi - động Thiên Hương...

----------


## lenhan

*THIÊN HƯƠNG ĐỘNG*

Thiên Hương Động nằm ở lưng chừng núi ở độ cao so với mặt đất khoảng 15 m. Động có chiều cao khoảng 60 m, sâu 40 m, rộng 20 m. Đỉnh động rỗng nên động còn có tên là Động Trời. Nằm gọn trong động là miếu thờ bà Trần Thị Dung, vợ vua Lý Huệ Tông. Là một người đã truyền cho nhân dân xã Ninh Hải nghề thêu ren.

----------


## lenhan

Tam Cốc

----------


## lenhan

*ĐỘNG TIÊN*

Động Tiên là một động ở thôn Đam Khê, xã Ninh Hải huyện Hoa Lư tỉnh Ninh Bình động là một trong những thắng cảnh đẹp thuộc khu du lịch Tam Cốc - Bích Động.

Động còn có tên là Động Móc. Động cách Bích Động gần 1km theo hướng Đông Nam. Phạm vi động gồm có ba hang lớn, rộng và cao. Trần động có nhiều vân đá, nhũ đá rủ xuống lấp lánh nhiều màu sắc trông như những rễ cây lớn. Trên trần có nhiều Dơi và chim cư trú. Đứng từ bên ngoài nhìn động như một lâu đài tráng lệ.

Các biến đổi của tự nhiên tạo nên những hình dáng kỳ thú của nhũ đá trong động với hình thù là cây tiền, cây thóc, ông tiên, cô tiên, con voi, con sư tử, con hổ, con kỳ đà, con rồng, con đại bàng, và cả những đám mây bay lượn nhiều màu sắc. Những khối đá trong động khi gõ vào sẽ tạo ra nhiều loại âm thanh rất lạ.

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hoa Lư

----------


## lenhan

Đạp xe tới Tam Cốc

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc giá ưu đãi chỉ với 380.000 VNĐ

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Hoa Lư  - Tam Cốc khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## lenhan

*XUYÊN THỦY ĐỘNG*
Xuyên Thủy động nằm dọc theo chiều dài Bích Động, dài 350 km. Xuyên Thủy động như 1 đường ống khổng lồ bằng đá uốn lượn từ phía Đông sang phía Tây. Bình quân bề rộng của Xuyên Thủy động là 6m, chỗ rộng nhất là 15 m. Trần và vách động thường bằng phẳng, tạo hoá như xếp từng phiến đá lớn thành mái vòm cung, bán nguyệt

----------


## lenhan

Cố đô Hoa Lư - kinh đô cũ của Người Việt

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc

----------


## lenhan

Nào cùng tham gia tour Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc :Yahoo!:

----------


## lenhan

:Smile:  Du thuyền trên Tam Cốc

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Hoa Lư - Tam Cốc khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## them_mot

up phụ bác nhé...........

----------

